# سوفت وير الاجهزة الطبية



## كنتروووووووووول (11 ديسمبر 2009)

برمجة الاجهزة الطبية والبرامج المستخدمة في البرمجة نرجو التكرم لمن لديه ادنى معلومة ان يفيدنا وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم الامة


----------



## طارق العصفوري (10 يونيو 2010)

يسلموووووووووووو روعة ونرجو المزيد


----------



## عبد العال احمد (11 يونيو 2010)

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا


----------



## عبد العال احمد (11 يونيو 2010)

انا مهندس مدنى وشايف انى تخصص الهندسة الطبية دة مش قوى وفى تخصصات هندسية ممكن تحل محلة زى الميكانيكا والكهرباء والميكا ترونكس ولا اية رايكم انا بتناقش معاكم وما اقصدش اقلل من الهندسة الطبية


----------



## mohabd28eg (11 يونيو 2010)

عبد العال احمد قال:


> انا مهندس مدنى وشايف انى تخصص الهندسة الطبية دة مش قوى وفى تخصصات هندسية ممكن تحل محلة زى الميكانيكا والكهرباء والميكا ترونكس ولا اية رايكم انا بتناقش معاكم وما اقصدش اقلل من الهندسة الطبية


 مع احترامي لأي حضرتك

الهندسة الطبية باختصار شديد
عبارة عن تسخير اقصي ما وصلت اليه التكنولوجيا العالمية 
في الاتصالات 
والحاسبات 
والبرمجة
والعلوم الطبية
وتجميعها في سلة واحدة
لتخدم 
الجسم البشري
ومحاولة للعلاج ان استطاعت الي ذلك سبيل
او التشخيص
وكل جهاز طبي باختصار شديد عبارة عن
حاسب او معالج محدد الوظيفة
فالكمبيوتر multi user
والجهاز الطبي
Unique Function
وشكرا لرأيك

سلام


----------



## match1_dz (15 يونيو 2010)

أنا مهندس كهرباء و كان حلمي التخصص في الهندسة الطبية...
أود القول أن هذا الإختصاص أكثر من رائع و أكثر من دقيق...فقط هي بلداننا التي تعتمد على شراء السلع الجاهزة دون تصنيعها أو حتى صيانتها هي التي جعلت الهندسة الكهربائية (تصميم تغذية الأجهزة) أكثر أهمية من الهندسة الطبية ( تصميم ة صيانة الأجهزة).


----------



## The Destroyer (16 يونيو 2010)

Thanx


----------

